# Anyone hear of Landmark Education?



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

I've just finished attended the advanced course from this organization, I really don't think in all the therapy, counsel, or medications i'ver ever gotten more help on my anxiety than i did this weekend and the last.

More specifically, there was an exercise in the advanced course where you learn to just be with people... man. I feel like I can look anyone in the face without anxiety, or at least, i know where that anxiety is coming from now and am not worried about experiencing it.

Anyway I just felt I should get the word out if other people havn't that landmark is a really great kick in the ***. It was painful, but only because I had to deal with things that I have been avoiding my entire life, but as a result of that, I feel like I can actually live that life fully.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Good for you! I need to stop avoiding things myself.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Congrats...so, where's the link to this org'n?


----------



## saint liebowitz (Apr 17, 2004)

http://www.landmarkeducation.com

but honestly I did not personally like the website very much, the classes themselves were a hell of a lot more beneficial than the website leads you to believe.


----------

